# Healthy Recipe: Mango Coconut Shrimp with Rice & Vegetables



## fiction_writer (May 25, 2012)

It’s been a while since I filmed a recipe video so I thought that it was a good time to share a healthy dish that involves mango (my favourite fruit), fresh vegetables, shrimp, and a flavourful sauce. Check out my video to see all the ingredients needed and the directions to follow to create this healthy and delicious recipe:


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 30, 2012)

This looks amazing! You combined all the things in the world I love to eat! I've been making alot of rice lately but I don't the imagination to put anything on top! Thank you for sharing! And especially for making a video! I'm a visual person, hehehe


----------

